# OG Kush, 3 weeks flowering



## tokinmarine2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well my OG kush is just yellowing up everywhere and its only 3 weeks of flower.  It is in a 3 gal pot with FFOF and FF nutes.  PH is steady between 6.3 and 6.5.  My fan leaves all have brown spot on them and even the new fan leaves growing in are growing in very light green then yellowing and dying! Any idea? Pictures to help!  I also flushed today just to make sure there are no nute lockouts. help!  There are 6 pictures.  The first 5 are of the plant today and the said yellowing.  The last pic is said same plant only 2 days ago.!!! Rootbound!!!!?????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 30, 2009)

I bet it is a nute lock out. Looks to be a combination of things. Try raising your ph to about 6.7.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

So... what shall I do? I flushed the plant.  I guess I will wait and see what happens in the next couple of days.  Seems to me though that it may possibly be a gonner.  So try raising the pH?  What about epsom salts?  I was reading about those for Mg and Cal def.  It just seems kind of out of the blue! Well thanks for any help


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 30, 2009)

If you jsut flushed your plants, give em some food! If you flush your plants for something like this, always follow up with a feeding, (if you are unsure as to what caused a lockout, feed at a lesser strength as nute lockouts can often happen by overfeeding at somepoint) 
Though you might not have had a lockout at all, you might just have not been feeding enough, though in FFOF soil, I doubt it. What was your fox farms nute doseage may I ask?    knowing this could help out here..

Anyways, when something like this happens to me, I get my spray bottle out and do some foliar feeding untill I know that the plants vascular system is working and free and clear of blockages. Spray up all those deficient leaves and get some food in em! 

oh, and a Semper Fi from a fellow Jarhead


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 30, 2009)

Calcium and Magnesium are locked out around 6.6-6.8 depending on strain. Like I sad buy some pH up get your run off to about 6.7-6.8 give em a dose of CalMg and hope for the best. I usually get this lock out with seedlings rarely with a full flower plant.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Mar 31, 2009)

Today i tested my PH meter with a neutral solution... Guess what... my reading was 5.0.  I am going to get a ph test kit tomorrow and a new meter.  ***!  I guess my PH could very well have been off...  I am going to try foliar feeding as well....  my nute dosage for the OGK was 1tsp of Tiger bloom per gallon, with full 1/4 tsp dose of open seasame per gallon... Was feeding the OGK once a week on mondays then watering with plain water on fridays.  OGK got 1 liter of fertilized water... hope this will help more, I will be getting a new PH meter and things tomorrow.... hopefully i can figure out what this is...  I just find it weird becuase; of the 9 plants in my tent, they all get the same ferts same schedule etc. and the OGK is the only one doing this????  I do have roots coming out of the bottom of the 3 gal pot?  Could it be rootbound?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 31, 2009)

Could be a compounded problem. I would first get your pH in check.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Mar 31, 2009)

The only thing I can assume right now is that the OGK is super sensitive to the normal routine that all my other ladies get.  Weird...  I will get that pH under control and will let yall know.  Thanks for the help buddyluv, and blanco. much appreciated!


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 31, 2009)

You can get a PH drop kit from a garden of pet store for about 6 bucks,  they're pretty accurate and darn cheap. Ya usually gotta pamper the nicer strains, thats for sure... Don't worry it's not routbound, it's def. a ph lockout problem.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 31, 2009)

Adding ferts makes the PH more acidic (lowers PH)


You definitely need to increase you PH, but you're gonna have to do it over time....and I don't know how much time you have.


Try a little foilar feeding, try putting some soil sweetener in there. Hopefully you can fix this mess!


Good luck


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok so here is where we stand with this problematic plant right now.  My tap water PH was high.  Got that straightened out, and my runoff with nutes is 6.6-6.8.  this was tested with both the strips, pH drops.  So the pH is back in check.  She was also flushed 3 days ago, and today i fed her some veg nutes since there is prolly nothing left.  Her buds are still looking lovely green, just the fan leaves are dying off, so maybe she will be under control in a couple of days.  I will keep everyone updated and thanks for the help!!


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Also going to foliar feed as well.  See if that can help lead in another direction if she is still sick!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

Just remember the damage done is just that done, you can not expect the badly damaged leaves to fully recover. What is important now is how the new growth comes in.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, you won't need to worry about that. You're done growing leaves, you're now growing buds !!

If the leaves wanna dry out and fall off, let them do it. Don't pull any off yourself.




Oh, and one more thing. Dont foilar feed unless you absolutely have to. You don't want salty-tasting bud!

Remember, the last week or two you wanna flush it out completely with water. So you won't bee feeding her for too much longer!


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Apr 2, 2009)

She is definately looking better, her buds are swelling and starting to get crystally... YUM!  She still looks a little ragged, and is not growing as fast as the others, but seems like i might be able to pull her through.  She has another month at least... I will post up some pictures shortly of how she is looking!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Apr 15, 2009)

Whatever you did at first was acidic, I realize people say 6.3-6.8, however 6.8 is almost acidic, and if there is a fudge factor of +0.1 to -0.1, that could hurt.  I have used 6.0 for years now with no problems.  I did use 6.3-6.8 years ago on a white russian and I had acid burn holes in middle of leaves.  First flush tested at 6.9, so I flushed to 6.0, they repaired in a few days and thrived.




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------

